# The artwork of Marla Mills



## Larry in Harrow (Nov 25, 2010)

This is my attempt to do justice to a beautiful blank cast by Marla.







I chose the black chrome thinking it was reminicent of the famous black lacquer on Japanese furniture which should frame the Chiyogami paper properly.  Not sure I made the right choice.  The other option was a two tone copper?
A closer view of the great blank:






Thank you Marla for this gift.  Comments are welcome.  By the way Marla is our own "Crickett".


----------



## bitshird (Nov 25, 2010)

It's a beautiful blank, and I think the Black sets the paper off nicely, fine looking pen in my eyes.


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 25, 2010)

I think you chose very wisely!!
The black sets it off perfectly!

Great blank too!
Marla has taken to casting like a duck to water!!!

Andrew


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 25, 2010)

Marla's blank is a work of art and your choice of blank is perfect for this blank.  It displays the beautiful art work without trying to overpower it.  Congratulations to both of you for a beautifully exequeted pen.  One of these days, when I win the loto, I will hire someone to spell for me.
Charles


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 25, 2010)

ctubbs said:


> Marla's blank is a work of art and your choice of blank is perfect for this blank. It displays the beautiful art work without trying to overpower it. Congratulations to both of you for a beautifully exequeted pen. One of these days, when I win the loto, I will hire someone to spell for me.
> Charles


Hi Charles; Hire me please! "executed"


----------



## gwilki (Nov 25, 2010)

Great blank and a fine result, Larry.


----------



## Freethinker (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautiful pen.............i believe the gloss black was the perfect choice.


----------



## phil (Nov 26, 2010)

Freethinker said:


> Beautiful pen.............i believe the gloss black was the perfect choice.



I agree totally! Where did you get the black chrome kit?
thats slick as all getout!
Phil


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Nov 26, 2010)

phil said:


> Freethinker said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful pen.............i believe the gloss black was the perfect choice.
> ...



Got it from Ernie at Bear Tooth Woods Phil.  Check:

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_63


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful Pen. 

My wife saw this pen and another. She is hounding me now to make some. She is a crafter and has a bunch of Chiyogami paper and other paper. So, I have to try it.


----------



## areaman (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree with the others, the black looks great, not sure about the copper. But with that blank I think you could use just about anything and it would still look great.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 4, 2010)

Great stuff...!!!:wink::biggrin:

I had no idea that Marla (Crickett) was into casting, much less creating such stunning designs...!
She has shown great ability and creativity with her pens since the beginning when I met her at one other pen-turners forum but this is just the cream on the cake (so far...!!!) 

Well done Marla...!

And you Larry, have certainly picked a good colour kit to "expose" Marla's work, making yourself a very good job at it also...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## aggromere (Dec 4, 2010)

Me either.  That is a way cool blank and you did an outstanding job.  There are so many talented people here.  Anyone know of another pen turning forum were no one can do anything.  I might start posting there, lol.


----------



## Rfturner (Dec 4, 2010)

I think that if it was another color kit it would take away from the stunning look it has it also looks very classy and elegant in black


----------

